# Anlage



## Renzy (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Paar fragen zum Thema Heimkino usw.

1. Momentan gucke ich Filme vom PC auf dem Fernseher via HDMI kabel. Das ist alles wunderbar aber ich suche nach eine schicken anlage(5.1 oa) da mir der Fernsehsound bei schlagkräftigen Filme nicht ausreicht. Also die erste frage wie würdet ihr die anlage dann anschließen vom PC zur Anlage via Digitalen audioausgang und dann wenn ich TV gucke ein HDMI kabel zur Anlage? Fernseher ist HD Ready falls das notwendig ist.

2. Welche Anlage würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Würde schon so 250 - 300 ausgeben. Am besten die Boxen nicht so hoch da das sonst mit meiner Wandschräge eng wird weil diese sehr Tief anfängt.

MFG Renke und danke im vorraus


----------



## Gerti (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nur, dass du beim Boxenkauf nicht auf die Wattanzahl achten musst, sondern auf die Sinuswatt oder Sinusleistung, wie auch immer gerade das Zeug heißt.
Watt ist afaik nur die maximale Belastung, die angegeben ist und Sinuswatt ist eine genormte verlässiche Zahl.

Auf jedenfall wirds nichts wirklich gutes geben für 300€. Also je nach dem wie deine Qualitätsansprüche sind.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Pioneer VSX-420 + Heco Victa 300

mMn. eine gute "Einsteigerlösung" :-)
_


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Dezember 2010)

> Auf jedenfall wirds nichts wirklich gutes geben für 300€.



Ich bin nach wie vor mit meinem 150 Euro Teufelset extrem zufrieden...
Sehr guter Klang, ein satter Bass und für die 15 m² die ich damit beschalle ideal.
Die Boxen sind klein und unauffällig und dafür auch recht schwer.

Wie groß ist denn die Fläche, die du beschallen möchtest ?
Es bringt nix sich ne Riesenanlage zu kaufen und dann damit rumprotzen zu können, das sie soviel Leistung hat, das du sie nur auf 5% aufdrehen kannst.


----------



## Renzy (8. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn die Fläche, die du beschallen möchtest ?
> Es bringt nix sich ne Riesenanlage zu kaufen und dann damit rumprotzen zu können, das sie soviel Leistung hat, das du sie nur auf 5% aufdrehen kannst.



Also mein Zimmer ist schätzungs weise 6x8 so ungefähr.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Dezember 2010)

Du hast 48m² zu beschallen?


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Dezember 2010)

Da sollten es dann schon 40-60 Watt pro Sattelite sein und mindestens 200 Watt oder so für den Subwoofer.
Ich finde bei Lautstärke gibts 3 Arten.
Hintergrundgesäusel, irgendwann tritt das Geräusch in den Vordergrund und dann ist das Geräusch exklusiv 
Und eine Heimkinoanlage sollte schon so laut sein, dass du den Film so laut machen kannst, das andere Geräusche ausgeblendet werden.
Wenn es dann scheppert, klirrt oder knarzt ist das mächtig ärgerlich.


----------



## Bitialis (9. Dezember 2010)

Gut sind auch die Teufel Compact E 100/200/300 
Kann man nix falsch machen mit den dingern.
Dicker Woofer, kleine Boxen, guter Sound.. Teufel halt


----------



## Renzy (9. Dezember 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Gut sind auch die Teufel Compact E 100/200/300
> Kann man nix falsch machen mit den dingern.
> Dicker Woofer, kleine Boxen, guter Sound.. Teufel halt



Und wie würdest du die dann anschließen?

PC via Digital sound ausgang und

und dann tv via analog ausgang oder hdmi?


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2010)

_Wieso fängst du nicht erstmal klein an und nimmst als "Verteiler" nen AVR? Hängst 2 kleine Boxen dran (die Heco Victa zB.) und gut ist's für Anfang..

..wenn du aber "Super-Duper-Teufel" kaufen möchtest - mach das..

Letztendlich musst du selbst entscheiden was du nimmst..

_


----------



## Renzy (9. Dezember 2010)

Also folgende News , ich hab mich jetzt für die Teufel Concept E 200 entschieden. Sollte ich diese als Control version nehmen? Was bringt mir der enthaltende Decoder überhaupt? Wenn ich das richtig herrausgelesen habe hatte nur die alte Decoder box digitale eingänge. Und das nächste Problem.
Wie schließe ich die anlage richtig ohne bzw mit decoder an fernsehen / PC richtig an. Funktioniert die anlage auch gut ohne diesen Decoder und sind die Kabel zum anschließen auch bei der normalen version dabei? Weil bei der decoder box sind die kabel extra abgebildet.

Vielen vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------

